# Home decor help



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

What are we working with?

This could be any type of thing that acts as a residence, even a cardboard box.

Up to the TAJ MAHAL.

ED


----------



## budgetminded (Aug 7, 2018)

I always start with a theme style I like e.g.: contemporary, cottage, modern, art deco, etc. then I Google images to see what things I like and don't like to narrow down the field to 1 or 2. Step away for a day or two then go back to see if still like it. If you do, then look for details in images you like, colors, furniture style, wall decor, etc and make note. Soon your style rather than someone else's will come to light and you will be happier with it. Once you know what you like it will be easier for others to help you expand your style.


----------



## smithdylan715 (Sep 7, 2018)

Imagination is valuable as a big budget when it comes to transforming your home. I have many ideas related to home decor. Firstly I want to know what type of decoration you would like? Such as wall decoration, bathroom decoration, Furniture’s, lighting kitchen shelves etc.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

de-nagorg said:


> What are we working with?
> 
> This could be any type of thing that acts as a residence, even a cardboard box.
> 
> ...


Are you working for the Taj Mahal?:vs_whistle:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> Are you working for the Taj Mahal?:vs_whistle:


Nah: Although I once did work for a rich old guy, whose new TROPHY WIFE ( 40 years his junior), was remodeling his mansion, and updating everything from his first wife's style.

I got an antique Crystal Chandelier, as trash ( not), which is hanging in my great room now. 

It was made in an Italian factory around 1900, needed modern wiring, but otherwise a great piece. 


ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

de-nagorg said:


> Nah: Although I once did work for a rich old guy, whose new TROPHY WIFE ( 40 years his junior), was remodeling his mansion, and updating everything from his first wife's style.
> 
> I got an antique Crystal Chandelier, as trash ( not), which is hanging in my great room now.
> 
> ...


It might be worth a lot, esp if it's Murano. Send it to me & I'll research it!:biggrin2:


----------



## Linda H (Sep 8, 2018)

What exactly do you need help with. If you can be more specific, I would love to help. :smile: Like what style are you wanting and what room are you working on, etc.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Spam and spam comments removed.


----------



## smithdylan715 (Sep 7, 2018)

Here are some of my favorite ways to make it feel more spacious.
Decorate with Mirrors. Designers often place mirrors strategically in small places in order to make them feel larger. ...
Draw the Eye Upward. ...
Use Neutral Colors for a Small Living Room. ...
Choose Furniture with a Lightweight Appearance.


----------



## preethi (Oct 13, 2018)

Here the things you can try with 
1. Find Your Focal Point of the space (Room, HAll, Kitchen whatever it would be)
2. Keep Basic Measurement for things (Keep at least 15 inch between coffee tables and sofas, When hanging art, try to keep it 56 to 60 inch from the floor keep which makes it appear at the center at eye level)
3. Try to keep much free space as possible (try not to clutter)

Hope that helped you to get started. 

Please do share where you might be facing challenges, I'd be glad to assist you 😊


----------



## InteriorObsessi (Jan 2, 2019)

Home decoration is an important part of home improvement. Below I will share some basics ideas for your home decor.

1. Choose a Traditional, formal and elegant style to decorate your home.

2. It's quite easy for people to express what they do not like. By putting dislikes into the equation, we can eliminate some things and narrow in on others.

3. Think about the balance of space. You can make things feel too contrived when you make everything symmetrical.

4. Always sample actual paint colors on your walls when looking at options. Observe them in natural light, morning light and at night.

5. Last, but not least, take your time when decor your homes.


----------



## cramery (Jun 28, 2019)

You should find your inspiration for your design. It could be a furniture center piece or just a paint color, and then everything else will just follow.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Needs more info!

That said, I like to throw a splash of black in every room. I'm into modern classic, like I'll pair traditional furniture and wood-work with a modern geometric brightly colored rug/pillows/artwork. ~shrug~


----------



## smith10matthew (Jun 22, 2019)

There are few points that one needs to think upon while moving with the decor of a home: Forms, Light, color , texture and pattern. You can follow this guide which gives you options on high end technology of home and kitchen with their latest tools and accessories


----------



## jecapereca (Mar 28, 2019)

barnettnce said:


> I need some guidance for my home decor. You have any Ideas let me know.


You can check some furniture websites though and come up with incredible ideas by your own.


----------



## Thomas Ross (Aug 1, 2019)

I am not sure about what you really want and which style you prefer but there are some common mistakes connected with home decoration which you should probably know.

First of all - do not place all the furniture among the walls cause it would create an impression of an exhibition hall.

Also, do not concentrate a big amount of stuff (like too many pictures or toys) in one place in order not to "choke" your interior.

Do not underestimate the importance of proper lighting. Bright lamps have the same power as most defused ones. Reduce their intensity in all rooms according to your needs and let there be a lot of lamps all around the room and use all of them depending on a situation.

Forget about decorative stickers which used to be popular recently. They are very much old fashioned as much as panoramic wallpaper.

A simple and common technique for a stylish interior is the use of mobile furniture - small tables, armchairs, consoles. These items will not cause damage to your budget but will give your house a fresher look. 

That is all I can advise, everything else depends on your tastes.

*
The recipe of an ideal home is quite simple: classic furniture, avangard photos and a lot of books (c) BISAZZA*


----------



## johny rryan (Aug 6, 2019)

Select modern and easy to move new furniture which is the most important aspect of decorating, will fix with your home decor. Choose a guest engaging sofa that talks to your chair and also make use of floating shelves.


----------



## anushree10 (Aug 1, 2019)

I'm personally a big fan of decorating my house myself. Choose a theme that suits your personality and interest and then bring in changes in the decor according to that. 
Like I'm a modern art lover so I have decorated my room with things belonging to that category.


----------



## Markhennry (Sep 24, 2019)

I have some great ideas for decor your home. You can use stylish modern furniture for look more attractive your home. You can visit my profile for more great ideas.


----------



## Sudanshu (Sep 15, 2019)

The decoration of every flat must enjoy the eye of its inhabitants.

Also beautifying the flat does not necessarily have to be a complicated, expensive or time-consuming operation.

With little skills, you can achieve remarkable results to create comfort and enjoyable experiences as per some of the below ideas :

1. Use of neutral colors can control and guide our feelings and moods suitable for home furnishings.
2. Addition of oversized vases are more than a beautiful accent, and they can change the feeling throughout the room.
3. Addition of wooden material with a tree in space whether it’s a small coffee table or a large dining table can be combined with almost any style or color scheme that will give your flat warmth and coziness.
4. Make your home more pleasant, enjoyable and hospitable by choosing the right furniture and accessories for it.

Even if you have a limited set of materials, you can always use your creativity to achieve remarkable results.

This is why Usehometips a complete home guide gives some useful tips on how to create a space that is more flexible and easy to adapt that offers extensive knowledge, home tips, and advice to improve your home interior, kitchen, bathroom, living room, bedroom to look diverse.


----------



## Leopard2 (Nov 24, 2019)

Is there something that you have that definitely has to go in the room? Maybe a piece of artwork you can draw some color ideas from? A piece of furniture? Start getting inspiration from rooms online. Often likes/ dislikes/ color schemes, or style will emerge.


----------



## Leopard2 (Nov 24, 2019)

Do not paint the room first. You can get paint mixed to match anything. I like to start with my most expensive things first which could be a rug, sofa, custom drapes, etc. then go from there.


----------



## Markhennry (Sep 24, 2019)

If I were you I would have done paint on walls, wall decoration, placing home accessories, etc. I would highly recommend, do not use heavy furniture as it makes moving and rearranging harder.


----------



## thepillowcompan (Feb 26, 2020)

I’d say decide on a theme and start picking home decor items accordingly. Also make sure there are not a lot of heavy pieces put together.


----------



## JonWalter (Apr 20, 2018)

There is no perfect decorating idea. Decoration is subject to personal taste and that always differs from person to person. That being said I am all about being able to have storage for everything. Shelves, bookcases, end tables, steamer trunks etc. We have tendencies to collect lots of things. Secondly I personally dislike clutter. So now we have a dilemma. We collect many items and not wanting to appear cluttered. The decorating begins when you know what to store( possibly in the steamer trunks or in a cabinet that has doors) and what to display (perhaps on a rotating basis) on your many shelves, hutches, etc.


----------



## NatalieRosman (Jun 12, 2020)

What do you think of virtual staging?
I've heard that it's easy, cheap and quick. You'll definetely cut some time in your renovating process.


----------



## archithab9 (Dec 28, 2021)

Good furniture, wonderful wall paint, stylish carpet and beautiful minimalist printable wall art on the living room walls is a great combination to change your home look.


----------



## a_white96 (12 mo ago)

I have several ultimate pieces of advice for anyone reading this:

1. Go minimalism, the easiest and obvious solution

2. For colors, go for contrasts (black and white) or stick to mild, soft colors.

3. Implement a lot of wood

That's it!


----------

